# Looking to De-Odex my own phone..



## Mystique (Jul 29, 2011)

Fascinate user here, wife and I are going back to ED05 b/c of whatever the reasons are.. Looking for stability and as a result are using JT's last 4/15 kernel and was going to try and use TSM parts to get some of the features that I will miss from CM7 and MIUI..

But TSM parts needs the rom to be de-odex'd .. I've read about what that is, but I don't understand what I literally/physically need to do in order to accomplish this.

I already have ED05 rooted using the standard manual adb method..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

Try this http://www.droidforums.net/forum/xeudoxus/47283-release-xultimate.html

I've used it on my DX system dump before. Don't know if it works with your device, but it's a start.


----------

